

A Scripting Language for HTTP - nimitkalra
https://github.com/Max00355/HTTPLang

======
andreineculau
KATT does a few more things (since it's goal is testing HTTP), but I've used
it also for scripting purposes. The syntax is 99% plain HTTP syntax.

[https://github.com/for-GET/katt](https://github.com/for-GET/katt)

------
jimjag
Yet another Github project that could be useful, except that there is no
explicit license. Which means it's under traditional copyright.

~~~
rmc
Not quite. Since it's on GitHub, the terms and conditions for uploading, means
that github users have the permission to view and fork the repository.
[https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-
licensing/](https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-licensing/)

~~~
jimjag
Which really means nothing. It certainly is not an Open Source or Free
Software license. View and fork does not mean _use_. Or _distribute_ , etc...

------
_druu
[https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie](https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie)

------
baldfat
Creating this Language in Racket would be the best option IMHO. Racket was
made for specifically this reason.

[http://docs.racket-lang.org/guide/languages.html](http://docs.racket-
lang.org/guide/languages.html)

------
max0563
Author here, I am currently looking for someone who would be interested in
improving and maintaining this project. I have been trying but I don't really
have time due to work and other things happening in my life. I would like to
see HTTPLang grow,and it seems like there is some interest in the community.
If anyone is interested send me an email at max00355@gmail.com

~~~
bmn_
This is reinventing
[https://metacpan.org/release/webchat](https://metacpan.org/release/webchat)

You should just give up.

------
ufo
I'm curious why this was made into a scripting language instead of into a
regular Python library. It it were regular Python you would get tons of
features for free like loops, functions, if statements, etc.

~~~
leftnode
Because then you'd just have Requests and normal Python which it sounds like
the author wanted to avoid.

------
JimDabell
Previous discussion on Hacker News:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9598443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9598443)

------
swalsh
One problem i've had using python to script loading pages, is sometimes other
pages you need things from load in frames based on a javascript load
functions. PhantomJS solves this by emulating the browser... of course then
you have to do everything in javascript.

~~~
nkozyra
Sure, but the JS you need is incredibly minimal and you can easily transport
Phantom's output to whatever other application you can dream of.

I've seen a lot of headless apps outside of Phantom, but none of them work
well enough for me to ditch the system above (Phantom :: Message Queue ::
Other App).

